# Episode 237 - Up North Journal Podcast



## Fur and Feathers (Apr 11, 2007)

This week we talk coyote trapping and hunting along with another hunting accident. We also cover an event happening next weekend that will deal with studying deer.

http://traffic.libsyn.com/upnorthjournal/Episode_237_final.mp3


----------

